# Spiro diffusers



## beeky (30 May 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of the Spiro diffusers? They are like the rhinox type but have a spiral in them as well. Any thoughts?

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 May 2008)

I've got one, quite a large version and i'm not sure of the name/number but it's effective. I have a rhinox 2000 and it's no better than that IMO and the rhinox is less obtrusive.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## Egmel (30 May 2008)

They look funky but are a nightmare to clean.  If you're using them with a DIY and get any yeast mixture in them then I don't know how you'd get it out.  If you get any liquid in them whilst cleaning then you have to force it out through the ceramic disc   

Otherwise, they appear to do the job, mine runs well enough with DIY.



Edit - on the cleaning front I've now taken to wiping the exterior glass with a cloth and then just bleaching the disc, I don't even disconnect it.  I do it just after I've changed a bottle so it's not bubbling heavily.  Finish with a quick dunk in de-chlorinator and back into the tank.  No chance of getting any liquid inside.

Edit+ - I've just noticed that AE consider the spiral to be an integrated bubble counter!  (there was I just thinking it was pretty!), I don't know what you'd fill it with though, something that's never going to grow algae or go off... maybe ok on a pressurised system wouldn't do it with DIY though.  Plus how on earth would you fill it?!!


----------



## Steve Smith (30 May 2008)

I have read in the past of people saying their Spiro's make a quiet squeaking sound.  Never used one so couldn't comment personally.


----------



## Wayney (30 May 2008)

They do make a slight whistle but if you've got say the tv on then you cant hear it really. I've got the Spiro 5000 but I'm planning on trying the rhinox 5000 for my new set-up.


----------



## Wolfenrook (30 May 2008)

Another interested party here, as the CO2 system I have on order comes with a glass diffuser that looks similar to the Spiro 9000.  To fill it I should think you just put it underwater before you connect the CO2 hose to fill it, then connect the CO2 line.  As to cleaning it, I should think that the standard bleach soak should work just as well with these as it would a standard glass diffuser.

However I also have 2 of the normal glass diffusers (got them from AAS, so were 2 for 99p, those plus a nice glass drop checker camin in at just under Â£10 including delivery) that look like the rhinox ones.

I personally can't see the spiro style diffusers been all that more efficient to be honest though, the walls of the spiral tube would have to be gas permeable with a water current flowing past them for them to increase diffusion into the water imo.  So that leaves using them as a diffuser+bubble counter, but if you already have a bubble counter then this would seem pointless, especially as some bubble counters can be hidden away in cabinets etc.

I for one reckon that, unless somebody can provide comparitive evidence that the spiro type diffusers are more efficient, I am just going to use one of my rhinox style diffusers as they are far more discrete looking, and have a proven record of usefulness from reading around.

Ade


----------



## beeky (30 May 2008)

Hmmm. Thanks for all the replies.

On reflection I might go for a rhinox. I use DIY CO2 so there would be possibility of muck in the spiral, so I'd have to continue with my current bubble counter which then negates the usefullness of the spiral!


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 May 2008)

I have both, and the spiral makes the diffuser unnecessarily large, IMO. Having said that, I use my Spiro all the time because it is still easily hidden but, most of all, I get excellent diffusion in the form of micro bubbles from it.

Dave.

EDIT: As for the need for a bubble counter, I just watch the bubbles going through the diffuser stem. I have never really seen the need for a bubble counter, personally.


----------



## JamesM (30 May 2008)

I have a small version, and although I have nothing to compare it to, I find the diffusion to be great, and the spiral is just a hypnotic bonus.


----------



## Egmel (30 May 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> They do make a slight whistle but if you've got say the tv on then you cant hear it really. I've got the Spiro 5000 but I'm planning on trying the rhinox 5000 for my new set-up.


I thought this was just a feature of all ceramic diffusers, if it isn't then please tell me so I can buy a replacement, I have this in my room and it's really annoying when I'm trying to read!


----------



## Wayney (30 May 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> cichlidsrgr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive had two of them now, first i had the 3000 with the built in check valve and then swiftly broke it   when cleaning it and replaced that with the 5000 i have now and both of them made the same whistling sound. I've just got used to it now. I'm not sure if other makes are the same though.


----------



## Wolfenrook (30 May 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> On reflection I might go for a rhinox. I use DIY CO2 so there would be possibility of muck in the spiral, so I'd have to continue with my current bubble counter which then negates the usefullness of the spiral!



I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure that I have read that Rhinox diffusers wont work with yeast DIY set ups.  The only ceramic/glass diffuser I have seen listed as suitable for use with yeast are the nano ones.

Cheaper to go for lime wood though imo, and they are really easy to hide.

Ade


----------



## Egmel (2 Jun 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure that I have read that Rhinox diffusers wont work with yeast DIY set ups.  The only ceramic/glass diffuser I have seen listed as suitable for use with yeast are the nano ones.
> 
> Cheaper to go for lime wood though imo, and they are really easy to hide.
> 
> Ade


I think it depends on the size of your DIY setup   I have 2 x 2 litre bottles and it drives my spiro diffuser without any difficulty.  I don't see why it shouldn't work with any relatively small ceramic diffuser.

Lime wood?  That sounds interesting, what's that?


----------



## Wolfenrook (2 Jun 2008)

They're the diffusers sold for the marine hobbyist, often to fit inside protein skimmers, and are made of lime wood.  They give off much smaller bubbles than normal air stones.

As to ceramic diffusers working with DIY, I might experiment with 1 of the 2 that I have waiting for my pressurised kit to arrive, see what happens as I too am running 2 x 2 litre bottles and it does run at quite high pressure.

Ade


----------



## Egmel (2 Jun 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> They're the diffusers sold for the marine hobbyist, often to fit inside protein skimmers, and are made of lime wood.  They give off much smaller bubbles than normal air stones.


What size are the bubbles in comparison to the ceramic diffusers?


> As to ceramic diffusers working with DIY, I might experiment with 1 of the 2 that I have waiting for my pressurised kit to arrive, see what happens as I too am running 2 x 2 litre bottles and it does run at quite high pressure.


If you've only been running it on a ladder or something then I suggest when you first connect it to the diffuser you do the fairy liquid test for leaks at the joins, I had a small nightmare when I first started out with some airline taps which weren't actually air tight


----------



## Wolfenrook (2 Jun 2008)

Not a ladder, I hate ladders they block terribly!  I use a wooden diffuser.

As to the bubble size, I have never seen a ceramic one in use in the flesh, but they are a LOT smaller than from a normal air stone.  If I give it a try I will let you know how they compare (if I am able to get anything out of a ceramic one).

Ade


----------

